

How to put all your data on the Web without storing it in the cloud - minm
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/09/make-all-your-data-available-on-any-device-no-cloud-required/

======
HerraBRE
This can also be done with entirely Free Software (for those that care about
such things) by combining things like OwnCloud (<http://owncloud.org/>) and
MediaGoblin (<http://www.mediagoblin.org/>), and maybe PageKite
(<https://pagekite.net/>) if port forwarding is not an option.

I think OwnCloud has a mobile interface and syncing features as well now.

~~~
aw3c2
Also git-powered <http://sparkleshare.org/>

I am very excited and waiting for <http://git-annex.branchable.com/>

~~~
icebraining
That's git-annex, which has been available for a long time; the new thing is
git-annex _assistant_ , which is a Dropbox-like addon for g-a. That said, wait
no more! The Assistant has been available since the 24th: <http://git-
annex.branchable.com/assistant/>

------
eric_bullington
I've always been surprised that GPL-licensed Dropbox-clone iFolder hasn't
gotten more attention: <http://ifolder.com/> Sponsored by Novell, last release
within the past year, seems fairly robust. I've looked at it but never set it
up since I'm comfortable just encrypting my Dropbox content. And Dropbox is so
convenient and increasingly integrated with other applications (I use it with
Epistle, for example). But I'm curious if anyone has tried iFolder out...

------
zmmmmm
I'm pretty interested in something like this. It seems to me that all these
services like Dropbox and Google Drive are charging for something the vast
majority of people don't need - online storage of data - when what they really
want is just sync of data between devices. While storing the data online makes
the process more user friendly, it opens up a raft of other problems like
legal liability and of course, most of these services are built around models
that charge for storage, so you end up paying more and more the longer you use
them.

I'm sad that LiveMesh is being retired by Microsoft as it actually did exactly
what I want - just P2P sync. I'm looking into OwnCloud at the moment.

------
markshepard
So basically this is good if you need the flexibility of Cloud based apps like
Dropbox or Box with the convenience of data ownership and storage.

It is interesting to see that folks can "replace" dropbox with
ftp/ssh/rsync/webdav etc. But the strength of dropbox or similar solution
(self-hosted or otherwise) is the consumability model (music transcoded and
streamed, Photos resized and presented as slideshows, controlled share
support). With more and more access to the data coming from mobile clients,
the differentiation of these services from those "traditional access services"
are their support for new mobile clients/OSes.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Out of every person I have ever met that uses Dropbox, I don't know of a
single person that cares about music encoding or picture resizing.

~~~
markshepard
I am assuming you have not met all the users of Dropbox then? Clearly there
are people (like me) who do care about consuming the data other than just
downloading them as raw files.

------
cgayle
Looks like running your own dropbox from your desktop

------
zzzeek
I use duplicity <http://duplicity.nongnu.org/> in conjunction with S3 (and
possibly Glacier soon) to store encrypted backups. the data's in "the cloud"
but is encrypted.

~~~
StavrosK
I used to wait for AeroFS to mature, but now I just use encfs on Dropbox and
that's my syncing problem solved. As for backups, I'm currently using
SpiderOak. I haven't found anything cheaper (on the order of Glacier) that
supports encrypted backups. Hopefully there will be a tool like duplicity
(which, unfortunately, I've had bad luck with) for Glacier.

I tried to use Duplicity a few times with WebDAV (for box.com), and it kept
freezing, becoming unable to resume the transfer, unable to see that I have
files on the share even when I managed to upload all the files with the
desktop client, and various other bugs. It's not as robust as I'd like, sadly.

------
ambre
I use boxcrypt with dropbox and it seems like a pretty good solution to the
concerns about storing sensitive data on someone elses server

------
ams6110
sshd and an scp/sftp client?

------
armenarmen
email it to yourself

------
micloud
[http://www.zdnet.com/no-personal-data-on-google-apps-
norway-...](http://www.zdnet.com/no-personal-data-on-google-apps-norway-tells-
its-councils-as-it-clears-cloud-use-7000004904/)

If trends like this continue there is good potential for selfhosted personal
clouds.

~~~
eckyptang
Definitely.

I've been doing it for years. You can use a WebDAV share in Apache and mount
it from Windows XP and above. That's pretty much DropBox with COTS software
there.

I switched to Skydrive in 2009 though as it's just easier and it (at the time)
supposed machine->machine replication with Live Mesh.

